# A Grand Piano On A Canal Narrowboat?   Well, yes!



## JonDouglas (Jul 4, 2021)

If you like classical piano and cruising Britain's canals in a narrowboat, here's your nirvana.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2021)

That's not a narrowboat...it's a wide beam Dutch barge.. that extra 5 feet of width makes all the difference to positioning the piano..

Our Narrowboat is 7 feet wide which is standard but ours is the 70 feet long, about 7 feet longer than the above Wide Beam.. we also have an en-suite bathroom , as well as the galley..all very usual things on a Narrowboat and much more so on a Wide Beam...

I'm surprised we've not heard of these 2 through the Narrowboat world.. I'll be watching out for their boat


----------

